#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  the old Buss bought the t

## geffov41

transfer of his industry in New York Chrysler Building. A few years later, the old Buss bought the team in Los Angeles again in the world of professional tennis competition network, was still Jenny youth has been involved in the acquisition of the meeting, and became general manager of the team in 1981.Then Jenny won on ice hockey, volleyball team and the football team**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
, but some are small: the lower fare, small gains and small sponsorship. Whenever there is a new shareholder, Jenny all cherish. She learned how sports business, market impact, but also know how to deal with the broker, she understands the importance of each customer. 1991-1995, she was also responsible for operating the Great Western Forum Arena, busy every day, sometimes confused at the same time given to the concert and tennis tickets. She also became lovers with many celebrities, including Jay Kings - Wells, John - Mike Enluo, also won Olympic gold and volleyball player Steve - Di Mengsi had a brief marriage.She divorced after three years of marriage, and then boarded the May 1995 of "Playboy" cover (old Bass, founder of the journal, said: "This will be the only thing I definitely do not see a" flower son, ""). During that time she was just going to the Lakers for the first time to participate on behalf of the shareholders' meeting, which also means that she will become a potential successor to the Lakers. In 1999, Jenny became vice president of business operations. In the 1980s and 1990s, the stability and strength of the Lakers management is known: Jerry - West control of the team, Mitch - Mitch Kupchak was his assistant, Ronnie - Leicester is responsible for the ball exploration sector. Keane -  the Lakers made a 28-year college scouts, he still remember


s when training camp every year, always taking the time to talk to him for a while Buss. Now he has more than 70 years old, living in Georgia, is still very concerned about the Lakers.His pressure at work is great, because the Lakers rarely enter the lottery, usually in the first round before the end of the selection. but never mind: "At that time everything beautifully." And when Jerry - West in the 1999-2000 season after the resignation, he still smelled some changes in taste. "After Jerry left, the management has undergone some changes, although**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 they are still very good, but used to be particularly good."In 1997, nine-year study of race Jim - Bass back the family business. From 1985 to 1989, he was president of the Los Angeles Laser team (Bath home indoor football team) in. Buss hoped that his son do first assistant general manager of the Lakers, and gain experience. But one did not start well, Jim in 1998 to accept the "Sports Illustrated" in an interview said publicly that he wanted the Lakers boss, he said he did not care what the scouts work. "If you find 10 fans from the bar, ask them college players ability, their views may be related to those same professional scouts." Bass said."Jimmy subsequently apologized," Tuomo Lun said. "He has been very good to me, but he said it was wrong."In addition, the "Sports Illustrated," the article there is also a business partner to interview the old Bass, Jim said, "New York Post" reporter Peter "easily distracted, no talent." - Vesey said he "professional party animal." If Jane is Mike - Corleone ("The Godfather" role, Al - Pacino plays), then Jim is Fredo (also a "godfather" role, Mike's useless brother). In the public view, Jim only empty titles, relying 


relations have today only.Lakers smooth, like get Paul - Gasol, Trevor - Trevor Ariza, or is close to get Chris Paul - when Jim leadership role played in the management of people always ignore. But the Lakers setbacks, such as hiring Rudy - Rudy Tomjanovich, trading Odom, hiring Mike - when Brown, trading Nash, etc., he will bear the blame. Almost 30 years ago the Lakers are so smooth, took 10 championship, after many of them from the superstar, and now in a slump, Lakers fans need an outlet package. And this outlet package will not be Jerry - West trained Jenny, only rarely is ever at Staples to training race for the music of Jim."Jim was unfortunately a lot of criticism, but all I have to participate in the decision of the Lakers." Kupchak said, "even if the accused, as much as I should bear with Jim's work is based on the management team field performance evaluation, they have to see the team in the draft, trades and free market performance. Our finding out who pursue trade who **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
are Jim and I decided to do together. As for the strength of the team's talent, most blamed I'm Jim trust my instincts judgment, sometimes these judgments are accurate, some are not. "Until Mike Brown - fired before the beginning of the 2012-13 season, Jenny did not participate in team personnel decisions. Buss was in the hospital undergoing cancer treatment, Jenny does not want him to worry about the team handsome, so she contacted her partner - Phil Jackson. At that time Jackson has announced his retirement 18 months, ideal for coaching the Lakers during the transition period. But Jim found Jenny discuss this issue - he and Jackson had uttered contradictions. And after meeting with Jim and Mickey Jackson seems the most likely candidate.Jackson seems to return back to the Lakers as long as they do not open on the line, but he decided to make a decision by 48 hours. Results next night, Kupchak wouldSee More: the old Buss bought the t

----------

